# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  أهمية الرحمة في التشريع الإسلامي

## أم خطاب

د. راغب السرجاني 

أهمية الرحمة في التشريع الإسلامي


إن أول ما يلفت الأنظار في كتاب الله-وهو دستور المسلمين، وأهم مصادر التشريع- أن كل السور فيه -باستثناء سورة التوبة- قد صُدِّرت بالبسملة، وأُلحِق بالبسملة صفتا الرحمن الرحيم. وليس يخفى على أحد أن تصدير كل السور بهاتين الصفتين أمر له دلالته الواضحة على أهمية الرحمة في التشريع الإسلامي، ولا يخفى على أحدٍ أيضًا التقارب في المعنى بين الرحمن والرحيم، والعلماء لهم تفصيلات كثيرة وآراء متعددة في الفرق بين اللفظين[1]، وكان من الممكن أن يجمع اللهمع صفة الرحمة صفة أخرى من صفاته، كالعظيم أو الحكيم أو السميع أو البصير، وكان من الممكن أن يجمع مع الرحمة صفة أخرى تحمل معنى آخر يُحَقِّق توازنًا عند القارئ؛ بحيث لا تطغى عنده صفة الرحمة؛ وذلك مثل: الجبار أو المنتقم أو القهار، ولكن الجمع بين هاتين الصفتين المتقاربتين في بداية كل سور القرآن الكريم يعطي الانطباع الواضح جدًّا، وهو أن الرحمة مُقدَّمَة بلا منازع على كل الصفات الأخرى، وأن التعامل بالرحمة هو الأصل الذي لا ينهار أبدًا، ولا يتداعى أمام غيره من الأصول. 



ويُؤَكِّد هذا المعنى ويُظهره أنَّ أول السور التي نراها في ترتيب القرآن الكريم[2]، وهي الفاتحة، قد افتُتِحت بالبسملة -وفيها صفتا الرحمن الرحيم- كبقية السور، ثم نجد فيها صفتي الرحمن الرحيم قد تكرَّرَتا في السورة ذاتها، وهذا التصدير للقرآن الكريم بهذه السورة بالذات له دلالته الواضحة أيضًا، وكما هو معلوم فسورة الفاتحة هي السورة التي يجب على المسلم أن يقرأها في كل ركعة من ركعات صلاته كل يوم، ومعنى ذلك أن المسلم يُرَدِّدُ لفظ الرحمن مرتين على الأقل، ويُرَدِّدُ لفظ الرحيم مرتين على الأقل، فهذه أربع مرات يتذكَّر فيها العبد رحمة اللهفي كل ركعة من ركعات الصلاة، وهذا يعني ترديد صفة الرحمة في كل يوم ثمانٍ وستين مرة في خلال سبع عشرة ركعة تُمَثِّل الفروض التي على المسلم؛ مما يُعْطِي تصوُّرًا جيدًا لمدى الاحتفال بهذه الصفة الجليلة: صفة الرحمة. 



وإن هذا يُفَسِّر لنا الكثير من الأحاديث التي ذكرها الرسول، والتي تصف رحمة ربِّ العالمين، ومنها ما يرويه أبو هريرة t أن رسول اللهقال: "إِنَّ اللهَ كَتَبَ كِتَابًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ الْـخَلْقَ ‏إِنَّ رَحْمَتِي سَبَقَتْ غَضَبِي، فَهُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عِنْدَهُ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ"[3]. 



وهذا إعلانٌ واضح على أن الرحمة مقدمة على الغضب، وأن الرفق مُقَدَّم على الشدَّة. 



بعثة الرسول رحمة للعالمين
وإضافة إلى ذلك كله فإن اللهقد بعث رسول الإسلامرحمة للإنسانية ورحمة للعالمين، فقال تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ} [الأنبياء: 107]، وقد أوضح ذلك في شخصهوفي تعاملاته مع أصحابه وأعدائه على السواء؛ حتى إنهقال محفِّزًا ومرغِّبًا على التَّخَلُّقِ بهذا الخُلُقِ وتلك القيمة النبيلة: "لاَ يَرْحَمُ اللهُ مَنْ لاَ يَرْحَمُ النَّاسَ"[4]. وكلمة الناس لفظة عامَّة تشمل كُلَّ أَحَدٍ، دون اعتبارٍ لجنس أو دين، وفي ذلك قال العلماء: هذا عامٌّ يتناول رحمة الأطفال وغيرهم[5]. وقال ابن بطال[6]: "فيه الحضُّ على استعمال الرحمة لجميع الخَلْقِ؛ فيدخل المؤمن والكافر والبهائم؛ المملوك منها وغير المملوك، ويدخل في الرحمة التعاهد بالإطعام والسقي والتخفيف في الحمل وترك التعدَّي بالضرب[7]. 



وقد أقسم الرسولفي حديث آخر قائلاً: "وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ، لا يَضَعُ اللهُ رَحْمَتَهُ إِلاَّ عَلَى رَحِيمٍ". قالوا: يا رسول الله، كلنا يرحم. قال: "لَيْسَ بِرَحْمَة أَحَدِكُمْ صَاحِبَهُ؛ يَرْحَمُ النَّاسَ كَافَّةً"[8]. فالمسلم يرحم الناس كافَّة، أطفالاً ونساءً وشيوخًا، مسلمين وغير مسلمين. 



وقال أيضًا: "ارْحَمُوا مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يَرْحَمْكُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ"[9]. وكلمة "مَنْ" تشمل كل مَن في الأرض. 



وهكذا هي الرحمة في مجتمع المسلمين، تلك القيمة الأخلاقية العملية التي تُعَبِّرُ عن تعاطف الإنسان مع أخيه الإنسان، بل هي رحمة تتجاوز الإنسان بمختلف أجناسه وأديانه إلى الحيوان الأعجم، إلى الدواب والأنعام، وإلى الطير والحشرات! 



فقد أعلن النبيأن امرأة دخلت النار لأنها قَسَتْ على هِرَّةٍ ولم ترحمها، فقال: "دَخَلَتِ امْرَأَةٌ النَّارَ فِي هِرَّةٍ رَبَطَتْهَا؛ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمْهَا، وَلَمْ تَدَعْهَا تَأْكُلُ مِنْ ‏ ‏خَشَاشِ ‏‏الأَرْضِ"[10]. 



كما أعلنأن اللهغفر لرجل رحم كلبًا فسقاه من العطش، فقال: "بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ يَمْشِي فَاشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَطَشُ؛ فَنَزَلَ بِئْرًا فَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ، فَإِذَا هُوَ بِكَلْبٍ يَلْهَثُ، يَأْكُلُ ‏‏الثَّرَى ‏مِنَ الْعَطَشِ، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ بَلَغَ هَذَا مِثْلُ الَّذِي بَلَغَ بِي. فَمَلأَ خُفَّهُ، ثُمَّ أَمْسَكَهُ بِفِيهِ، ثُمَّ رَقِيَ فَسَقَى الْكَلْبَ، فَشَكَرَ اللهُ لَهُ، فَغَفَرَ لَهُ". قالوا: يا رسول الله، وإنَّ لنا في البهائم أجرًا؟ قال: "فِي كُلِّ كَبِدٍ رَطْبَةٍ أَجْرٌ"[11]. 



بل إن الرسولأعلن لأصحابه أن الجنة فَتَحَتْ أبوابها لزانية تحرَّكَتِ الرحمة في قلبها نحو كلب! فقال: "بَيْنَمَا كَلْبٌ‏ يُطِيفُ[12]بِرَكِيَّةٍ[13]كَادَ يَقْتُلُهُ الْعَطَشُ، إِذْ رَأَتْهُ بَغِيٌّ[14]مِنْ بَغَايَا‏ ‏بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ‏ ‏فَنَزَعَتْ مُوقَهَا[15]،فَسَقَتْهُ، فَغُفِرَ لَهَا بِهِ"[16]. 



وإن المرء ليدهش: وما كلب ارتوى إلى جانب جريمة زنا؟! لكن الحقيقة تكمن فيما وراء الفعل، وهي الرحمة التي في قلب الإنسان، والتي على ضوئها تأتي أفعاله وأعماله، ومدى أثرِ وقيمةِ ذلك في المجتمع الإنساني بصفة عامَّة. 



الرحمة بالحيوان الأعجم والطيور الصغيرة
وممَّا جاء به الإسلام من الرحمة، دعوته إلى رحمة الحيوان الأعجم من أن يُجوَّع أو يُحمَّل فوق طاقته! فقد قالفي رحمة بالغة حين مَرَّ على بعير قد لحقه الهزال: "اتَّقُوا اللهَ في هَذِهِ الْبَهَائِمِ الْـمُعْجَمَةِ... ‏فَارْكَبُوهَا صَالِحَةً، وَكُلُوهَا صَالِحَةً"[17]. 





وقال رجل: يا رسول الله، إنِّي لأرحم الشَّاة أن أذبحها. فقال: "وَالشَّاةُ إِنْ رَحِمْتَهَا رَحِمَكَ اللهُ"[18]. 



ويتجاوز الإسلام الرحمة بالبهائم إلى الرحمة بالطيور الصغيرة التي لا ينتفع بها الإنسان كنفعه بالبهائم، فتراهيقول في عصفور: "مَنْ قَتَلَ عُصْفُورًا عَبَثًا عَجَّ‏ ‏إِلَى اللهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، يَقُولُ: يَا رَبِّ، إِنَّ فُلاَنًا قَتَلَنِي عَبَثًا، وَلَمْ يَقْتُلْنِي لِمَنْفَعَةٍ"[19]! 



ويروي المؤرخون أن عمرو بن العاص في فتح مصر نزلت حمامة بفسطاطه (خيمته) فاتخذت من أعلاه عُشًّا، وحين أراد عمرو الرحيل رآها، فلم يشأ أن يهيجها بتقويضه، فتركه وتكاثر العمران من حوله، فكانت مدينة (الفسطاط). 



كما يروي ابن عبد الحكم[20] في سيرة الخليفة الراشد عمر بن عبد العزيز أنه نهى عن ركض الفرس إلاَّ لحاجة، وأنه كتب إلى صاحب السِّكَكِ أن لا يحملوا أحدًا بلجام ثقيل، ولا ينخس بمقرعة في أسفلها حديدة. وكتب إلى واليه بمصر: أنه بلغني أن بمصر إبلاً نقالات يحمل على البعير منها ألف رطل، فإذا أتاك كتابي هذا، فلا أعرفن أنه يحمل على البعير أكثر من ستمائة رطل[21]. 



وهكذا هي الرحمة في المجتمع الإسلامي.. حيث تمكَّنت من قلوب أفراده وبنيه، فتراهم يَرِقُّوَن للضعيف، ويألمون للحزين، ويَحِنُّونَ على المريض، ويَئِنُّونَ للمحتاج، وإن كان حيوانًا أعجمًا. وبهذه القلوب الحيَّة الرحيمة يصفو المجتمع، ويَنْبُو عن الجريمة، ويُصبح مَصْدَرَ خيرٍ وبِرٍّ وسلام لِمَا حوله ومَنْ حوله.



د.راغب السرجاني


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] ابن حجر: فتح الباري، 13/358، 359.

[2] ترتيب سور القرآن الكريم توقيفي، بمعنى أن اللهأوحى لرسولهأن يرتب القرآن هذا الترتيب الذي بين أيدينا اليوم، مع أن الآيات والسور نزلت بترتيب مختلف. انظر: أبو عبد الله الزركشي: البرهان في علوم القرآن 1/260.

[3] البخاري: كتاب التوحيد، باب قول الله تعالى: "بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآَنٌ مَجِيدٌ * فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ" (7115)، واللفظ له، ومسلم: كتاب التوبة، باب في سعة رحمة الله تعالى (2751)، وفي رواية غلبت بدلاً من سبقت، البخاري: كتاب بدء الخلق (3022).

[4] البخاري: كتاب التوحيد، باب ما جاء في دعاء النبيأمته إلى توحيد الله تبارك وتعالى (6941)، ومسلم: كتاب الفضائل، باب رحمتهالصبيان والعيال وتواضعه وفضل ذلك (2319).

[5] النووي: المنهاج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج 15/77.

[6] ابن بطال: هو علي بن خلف بن عبد الملك بن بطال، ويعرف أيضًا بابن اللجام، كان من أهل العلم والمعرفة والفهم، مليح الخط، حسن الضبط. شرح صحيح البخاري في عدَّة مجلدات، وتوفي سنة (449هـ). انظر: الزركلي: الأعلام 4/85، والذهبي: سير أعلام النبلاء 18/47.

[7] المباركفوري: تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي 6/42.

[8] مسند أبي يعلى (4258)، والبيهقي: شعب الإيمان (11060)، وصححه الألباني، انظر: السلسلة الصحيحة (167).

[9] الترمذي عن عبد الله بن عمرو: كتاب البر والصلة، باب ما جاء في رحمة المسلمين (1924)، وأحمد (6494)، والحاكم (7274)، وقال أبو عيسى: هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وصححه الألباني، انظر: صحيح الجامع (3522).

[10] البخاري: كتاب بدء الخلق، باب خمس من الدواب فواسق يقتلن في الحرم (3140)، ومسلم: كتاب التوبة، باب في سعة رحمة الله تعالى وأنها سبقت غضبه (2619).

[11] البخاري: كتاب المساقاة والشرب، باب فضل سقي الماء (2234)، ومسلم: كتاب السلام، باب فضل ساقي البهائم المحترمة وإطعامها (2244).

[12] يُطيف: يدور، طاف بالمكان وأَطافَ به اسْتدار وجاء من نواحِيه وحامَ حَوْله، انظر: ابن منظور: لسان العرب، مادة طوف 9/225.

[13] رَكِيَّة: البئر مطوية أو غير مطوية، انظر: ابن منظور: لسان العرب، مادة ركا 14/333.

[14] بَغِيّ: الزانية، وتطلق على الأَمَةِ مطلقًا، لأَن الإماء كنَّ يَفْجُرْنَ، انظر: ابن منظور: لسان العرب، مادة بغا 14/75.

[15] المُوقُ: الذي يُلبس فوق الخف، وهي كلمة فارسية معربة. انظر: ابن منظور: لسان العرب، مادة موق 10/350.

[16] البخاري: كتاب الأنبياء، باب "أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ" (3280)، ومسلم: كتاب السلام، باب فضل ساقي البهائم المحترمة وإطعامها (2245).

[17] أبو داود: كتاب الجهاد، باب ما يؤمر به من القيام على الدواب والبهائم (2548)، وأحمد (17662) وقال شعيب الأرناءوط: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح. وابن حبان (546)، وقال الألباني: صحيح. انظر: السلسلة الصحيحة (23).

[18] أحمد (15630)، والحاكم (7562)، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، والطبراني: المعجم الكبير (15716). وقال الألباني: صحيح. انظر صحيح الترغيب والترهيب (2264).

[19] النسائي عن الشريد بن سويد (4446)، وأحمد (19488)، وابن حبان (5993)، والطبراني: المعجم الكبير 6/479، وقال الشوكاني: هو حديث مروي من طرق قد صحح الأئمة بعضها. انظر: الشوكاني: السيل الجرار 4/380.

[20] ابن عبد الحكم: (187هـ- 257هـ) محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم، أبو القاسم، مؤرخ وفقيه مالكي، مصري المولد والوفاة. انظر: الزركلي: الأعلام 3/282.

[21] انظر: محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم: سيرة عمر بن عبد العزيز 1/141.

----------

